# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) شروحات :  طريقة تفليش هاتف كوندور condor griff G4S وفتح شبكات Djezzy وooredoo و mobilis

## nasreddine_f

**   * اذا كنت تحتاج لطريقة فتح الشبكات الوطنية وازالة شعار موبيليس لهاتف كوندور condor griff G4S الحصري والمقدم من قبل المتعامل الوطني موبيليس عن طريق تفليشه بروم اصلي يقبل كل الشبكات الوطنية اوريدو وجيزي وموبيليس وبالشعار الجديد لشركة كوندور  الجزائرية  تابع الشرح خطوة خطوة ..*  *أولا :*  نقوم بتحميل الملفات من موقع ميغا MEGA وبرفع مني جعلت بداخل الملف كل ما تحتاجه لعملية فك تشفير الشبكات الجزائرية جيزي وموبيليس وأوريدو لهاتف كوندور الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او التحميل برابط مباشر هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
تحميل برنامج التفليش الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
تحميل تعريف الجهاز او الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ثانيا :*   ثم نقوم بفتح برنامج التفليش تجده باسم  SPD_Upgrade_Tool_R3.0.0001 وهو الاصدار ما قبل الاخير لبرنامج التفليش الخاص بمعالجات SPD  لهواتف اكوندور وغيرها
بعدها نقوم برفع الروم الاصلي للهاتف تجده باسم  sw699_condor.pac
بعدما يتم رفع الروم والتعرف عليه باسم sc77xx PHQ519 وهو رقم موديل معالج الهاتف الذي نريد تفليشه  *ثالثا :*   نقوم بالضغط على ايقونة التفليش او بداية التفليش START بعدها مباشرة نربط الهاتف بالكومبيوتر ونقوم بنزع البطارية واعادة تركيبها مع الضغط في نفس الوقت على زر خفض الصوت VOL-  بعدها سترى انه بدأ بالتفليش مباشرة   ننتظر حتى نهاية العملية وذلك عندما  يكتب لك كلمة PASS   *ملاحظة :*   عملية التفليش قد تستغرق  وقت اطول لذا ما قد تشاهده في الفيديو اسفل هو بمثابة تسريع للفيديو اختصارا للوقت وسهولة لتحميل  فيديو  الشرح    الى مزيد من الشروحات في المرة القادمة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## djameltv

موضوع في غاية الاهمية شكرا جزيلا اخي

----------

